# Knipex water pump pliers, dipped grip or comfort grip?



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer the cushion grips although I have dipped grips for my dikes... I like them just fine.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

it is about personal taste i prefer comfort grips with everything buy em from lowes but save the receipt and packaging if you dont like em bring em back lowes takes back everything


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

d-fi said:


> Been eyeing up some knipex channel locks for awhile


I drive a Chevy Ford...

Seriously though, I have the cobra's with dipped grips and haven't had any problems. I also have the linesman with comfort grips and haven't had any problems. Maybe at some point they loosen up, but almost a year with the comfort grip linesman pliers and the handles show no sign of spinning or sliding off like some of the j-man series kleins have.

The dipped grips of the cobra's aren't the same as the dipped grips of channellocks. The material feels different and feels like it has a better bond to the handle. It doesn't feel like it would peel off in one piece...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I typically prefer dipped because it's less bulky sitting in the pouch.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Demac said:


> I drive a Chevy Ford...


touché 



keithbussanich said:


> it is about personal taste i prefer comfort grips with everything buy em from lowes but save the receipt and packaging if you dont like em bring em back lowes takes back everything


The Lowes here doesn't stock any comfort grip stuff, just dipped and 1000v VDE, otherwise i would probably just buy them from there.

Glad to hear no one has had any problems. I think i'll put in my order today :thumbsup: 

Appreciate the advice everyone.
Cheers


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Definately buy the cobras. I have the Knipex comfort grips on everything but my cobras, no problems so far and my linemans are about 3 years old.

My Klein comfort grips lasted until the first time I tried to pull on something, then off they came.
I fixed them with a little gorilla glue but I shouldn't have to fix a brand new pair of pliers.


----------

